# My new llama family! (PICS)



## BellLisaMo (Feb 20, 2011)

Here are the new llamas I got today. One momma, one cria and one male. Unfortunately the person who owned them before I did, didn't take care of them... so the boys fur is all matted! I don't want to sheer them until the weather warms up. Do you guys have any other suggestions? I AM NEW TO LLAMAS... 

















Oh, and I KNOW i have to get halters to fit them, they were just dropped off today, so I will buy some new ones SOON!


----------



## savingdogs (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't know anything about llamas but these are great pictures! Beautiful colors.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 22, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## barredcountrycoop (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey you got the llamas! very cool. the color is beautfiul. congrats and enjoy


----------



## elevan (Feb 22, 2011)

They are beautiful!  Congratulations!

Now, to your question of grooming out the mats during the cold months.

I just got my first llama in late Sept 2010 and he was the same way.  He was also very skittish and wouldn't come near us (he's come a long way as I now get llama kisses).  
Here's what I did:
Get some horse brushes or even scrub brushes (no handle)
Screw them to a wall or wood post that is the height of the llama's shoulders, about a foot higher and a foot lower (you'll need at least 3 brushes)
My llama loves grooming himself and will spend a decent amount of time brushing himself.  It took him almost 2 months but the mats were gone


----------



## dkosh (Feb 22, 2011)

Congratulations! I love llamas. Were are you located? I have a great sheerer if you in in my area. Eastern MA.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 22, 2011)

Congratulations! 

To make it easier to catch them, have them go into smaller areas that you can work with them. I would recommend Cameidynamics by Marty McGee Bennett or Gentle Spirit Training by Cathy  Spalding. Those are nice methods for handling camelids.


----------



## BellLisaMo (Feb 22, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> They are beautiful!  Congratulations!
> 
> Now, to your question of grooming out the mats during the cold months.
> 
> ...


Oh wow!!! Thats great to know!!! Thank you soooo much! I will have to do that!!!


----------



## BellLisaMo (Feb 22, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Congratulations!
> 
> To make it easier to catch them, have them go into smaller areas that you can work with them. I would recommend Cameidynamics by Marty McGee Bennett or Gentle Spirit Training by Cathy  Spalding. Those are nice methods for handling camelids.


Thank you!!! I am going to have to build an "catch" area. My corral is wide open.... which makes it hard. They all run in groups! Once you get their rope, they don't run though. They will walk.


----------



## meldelfc (Feb 23, 2011)

Awww! They are so cute. I am jealous. Congratuations.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 23, 2011)

I've always wanted a Llama.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 23, 2011)

Their halters and leads really should not be left on. I know you will have to do what you can do for now but I would suggest finding ways to work with them so that they don't permanently wear them. It will eventually rub on their face and wear off their fiber and they can end up with sores. Not to mention that since that little one is still growing, that halter will get too tight. Also they could get that lead caught on things or be an easy target for predators.

Generally, halters and leads should only be on when you want to walk them or worth with them. Then off otherwise. Once you start working with them and get used to you (and you have that catch pen), it will be easier to catch and work with them. 

Good luck with them. Obviously you want to learn about them and do what is best for them since you are seeking information.


----------



## BellLisaMo (Feb 23, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Their halters and leads really should not be left on. I know you will have to do what you can do for now but I would suggest finding ways to work with them so that they don't permanently wear them. It will eventually rub on their face and wear off their fiber and they can end up with sores. Not to mention that since that little one is still growing, that halter will get too tight. Also they could get that lead caught on things or be an easy target for predators.
> 
> Generally, halters and leads should only be on when you want to walk them or worth with them. Then off otherwise. Once you start working with them and get used to you (and you have that catch pen), it will be easier to catch and work with them.
> 
> Good luck with them. Obviously you want to learn about them and do what is best for them since you are seeking information.


I am trying so hard with them... right now (i know) the halters are temporary. Their owners before never took care of them... so they don't really like people. Tonight we caught all of them, and the black male seems the friendliest, at one point after brushing him a little, I THOUGHT he tried to kiss me. He put his face in mine. HAHA!!! He seems to be the friendliest. The momma, she is the worst right now, she does not want to be touched at all. BUT she will eat grains, which the boy didnt (his name is Kusco).... So, they are all unique and i will have to figure them all out.

 I was told the momma may be bred back already. But can she be pregnant and still be nursing that little baby?  I am unsure of that babies age. She's very scared too and won't take grain (she's eating hay). But I was able to pet her neck, and her back... I am still thinking of names for the girls.

Any advice you all have, id love to hear!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 23, 2011)

They can be bred back 3 weeks after they give birth so yes she can be pregnant. Normally you would wean their cria at 6 months old.


----------



## BellLisaMo (Feb 24, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> They can be bred back 3 weeks after they give birth so yes she can be pregnant. Normally you would wean their cria at 6 months old.


Thanks! Ok is there anyway to tell how old the baby is? By the way she acts?


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 25, 2011)

Unfortunately no. But just by size I'm guessing she is old enough to be weaned or close.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 25, 2011)

There is this GREAT self grooming product that mounts to a corner of your barn or a post...I can't remember who manufactures them, but they're just plastic strips with teeth all over them.  If the brush thing worked, than those things would be fabulous and would cover more area...

They're beautiful!  Congrats


----------



## Mo's palominos (Feb 25, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> There is this GREAT self grooming product that mounts to a corner of your barn or a post...I can't remember who manufactures them, but they're just plastic strips with teeth all over them.  If the brush thing worked, than those things would be fabulous and would cover more area...


They are made by Scratch-n-all and they are great ! I highly recommend them!  Every critter here loves them! I think they have a website and they're made in the USA!


----------



## helmstead (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Mo!!


----------



## elevan (Feb 25, 2011)

Mo's palominos said:
			
		

> helmstead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally I found the scrub brushes more economical (can get at the dollar store) and then just screw them to the wall.

You can also screw an old push broom head to a post (you'll see that one used on the Fiasco Farm website)


----------



## BellLisaMo (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow! Very cool! Thanks you guys for all the info!!


----------



## Jake (May 29, 2011)

Beautiful  new family that you have, any updates? Is the cria weaned? Was the female bred? 

In your climate they should do great !


----------

